# Praying Mantis Hearing



## Oorgle (Apr 29, 2007)

What in a normal house would a praying mantis be able to hear? I heard they hear ultrasonic noises and I was just wondering.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 29, 2007)

Good chance that if you play music from your computer, they can hear some part of it that we can't. Maybe they can hear dog whistles...


----------



## Asa (Jun 1, 2007)

Praying Mantids hear through their legs through vibration and ultrasonic sound.


----------



## jfmantis (Jun 2, 2007)

I am not certain, but I read in an online article that most mantids hear ultrasonic sounds. Usually between 25,000 hz and 60,000 hz. That is pretty high considering that humans can only hear between 20 hz and 20,000 hz.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 2, 2007)

They actually hear through a single ear located at the bottom of their thorax...right about their abdomen.


----------



## Asa (Jun 2, 2007)

There was an interesting article in the Washington Post about this a few weeks back...


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2007)

This link show where the mantis ear is (although he is using the movie poster!)

http://www.bsos.umd.edu/cebh/yagerlab/Maindirectory.html

I have dealed with David many times, here is something interesting about mantis hearing

http://www.bsos.umd.edu/psyc/main/people/p...les/dyager.html


----------



## Asa (Jun 4, 2007)

Mantis ears, weird.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 5, 2007)

I found it funny when i snapped my fingers and my dead leaf mantis immediatly looked at it, though could just be the motion of it


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Odd, like crickets create noise through rubbign their hind legs together


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

> I found it funny when i snapped my fingers and my dead leaf mantis immediatly looked at it, though could just be the motion of it


They don't look at me no matter what I do.


----------

